
How did a business get a .edu TLD? - Gabrielfair
https://www.academia.edu/advertise
======
Gabrielfair
I meant to submit this as an "Ask HN" post.

~~~
detaro
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academia.edu#Domain_name](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academia.edu#Domain_name)

